# Idaho Retriever Club



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the first test in the Open got scrapped already, reports are that the judges were worried about the sun ....only 54 starters they should have little problem getting through at least one and possible a second series...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the Qual, there are 13 dogs back to the water blind. They are as follows:
2-3-5-7-9-10-15-16-18-19-24-25-26
Good luck everyone and special good luck to Rainy #10. Make your Dad happy because today is his birthday!!!!  Happy Birthday Gale!!

Arleen


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the first series in the Open as described to me:

the dog/handler are perched on top of a hill with an irrigation ditch with flowing water down below..the test is a triple with all the birds thrown left to right. the first two are tight and to the left the flyer thrown wide right into an alfalfa field..the dogs go down the hill and do an angled entry into the ditch...on on of the birds (sorry cant remember which one) the dog must fight through tules and cattails emerge on the other side and find the original line and the bird...there was also an honor included

Nola ran about 12:30 PST and she was about the 20th dog, they are going to have to pick it up to finish the first test today, and it appears that a land blind will be next


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the 4th series in the qual will be 7 dogs.

2 - 10 - 16 - 19 - 24 - 25 - 26

Arleen


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

18 open dogs back to land blind which just started
Sorry dont have callbacks


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

speedy said:


> 18 open dogs back to land blind which just started
> Sorry dont have callbacks


54 to 18!!! wow


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual Results:

1. #16 Wood River's Little Diesel O/H Bill Fruehling
2. #25 Rockliff's Justdoit O/H Paul Foster
3. #10 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy O/H Gale Mettenbrink
4. #19 Shaken-Not Stirred (O) Jon & Carol Knapp (H) Linda Harger

No RJ and no J's Congratulations to all placers.

Arleen


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Troopers Mom said:


> Qual Results:
> *
> 1. #16 Wood River's Little Diesel O/H Bill Fruehling*
> 2. #25 Rockliff's Justdoit O/H Paul Foster
> ...


Turbo is from the breeding of Shaq to FC AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute...the breeders Lynn and Michael Moore....nice connections


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Gale and Rainy. A colored ribbon makes such a nice birthday present.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all those that placed in the Qual.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JeffLusk said:


> 54 to 18!!! wow



that's nothing...they came back with 5 dogs for the third series...

on to amateur I guess


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> that's nothing...they came back with 5 dogs for the third series...
> 
> on to amateur I guess


Wow! Are all dogs having a bad day? Is the test just too difficult? And could we possibly see no one finishing today? It will be interesting to see how this all plays out. 

Arleen


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Troopers Mom said:


> Wow! Are all dogs having a bad day? Is the test just too difficult? And could we possibly see no one finishing today? It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.
> 
> Arleen


that's exactly what we were thinking, if any of the five picks up they may have only a couple left for the water marks...would love to be at the tailgate and hear some of the comments from those that were dropped...;-)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> that's exactly what we were thinking, if any of the five picks up they may have only a couple left for the water marks...would love to be at the tailgate and hear some of the comments from those that were dropped...;-)


I was told that our dog went out in the first series but it wasn't the test's fault. He simply just hunted short of the third bird by about 10 yards.

Arleen


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

There are 13 back to the third series. Five were dropped.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

North Mountain said:


> There are 13 back to the third series. Five were dropped.


Thanks for the correction....I got the call at oh dark thirty this morning so the misreporting is my fault...either way we( Nola ) were one of the five..

My error..


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry about Nola, I was behind her in the first series and she had a really nice job. 

10 back to the water marks in the Open.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

North Mountain said:


> Sorry about Nola, I was behind her in the first series and she had a really nice job.
> 
> 10 back to the water marks in the Open.


Clint admitted last night that they chopped up the blind,six whistles..got three dogs going in the amateur...it a new fresh ballgame...gunners up


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

AM is a triple. Flier on the far left - go bird. The 2 right hand guns are darn near in line with one another and they are diverging marks. The distance on the long bird #1 is around 200 yards and retires. Short up gun is#2 around 80 yards and the flyer is around 150 to 200 yards. Many dogs are failing the long retired mark, pushing off the short up gun and going way out into the field. There is a small channel of water to cross near the line. To look at this test from the line most of thought it looked a little too easy, but it is taking a big bite out of the dogs with handles and pick ups.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

17 back to the land blind in the AM. 3 4 5 7 8 9. 12 14 15 22 26 30 31 33 35 42 43


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

17 dogs back in the amateur (43 starters) they are setting up for the blind...lost Nola and Kate on the long bird...Kate apparently never saw the guns and locked on the flyer, Nola missed the long bird by less than a body length and kept on going...Brig stepped on the marks


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series:

1-2-3-4-7-8-9-10-12-13-14-15-16-18-20-21-22-23-25-26

Arleen


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Derby #6 was a scratch. Darn.
Suzanne B


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

8 dogs to the AM water blind Sunday morning


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone have open results?


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

7 call back to 4th series of the AM...4 8 12 14 26 33 43. Dog 26 is 1st to run Jim Smith and Mick


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Mark Henry for his Derby WIN ! Way to go Piper and Mark!!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Open 
1st Peaches-Madore
2nd Tucker-Freuhling
3rd Pirate-Patopea
4th Shaq-Freuhling

Am
1st Mike-Hawe
2nd Mick-Smith
3rd Wranger-Foster
4th Pirate-Zellner

Derby
1st Piper-Henrey
2nd Sugar-Taylor
3rd Zellner 
4th Madore

Full results are on EE.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to Wally and Ginger. That should be a Nat'l qualification. Good going to all and McKenna Kennel. HPW


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

HarryWilliams said:


> Congrats to Wally and Ginger. That should be a Nat'l qualification. Good going to all and McKenna Kennel. HPW


Congrats Wally!


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Mark & Piper, Bill,Gay,Shaq,Tucker & Turbo -- Congrats on your Big weekend & good luck next weekend too!!! 

Karen and Gail


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

K.Wilson said:


> Mark & Piper, Bill,Gay,Shaq,Tucker & Turbo -- Congrats on your Big weekend & good luck next weekend too!!!
> 
> Karen and Gail


I second that!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation Wally


----------

